# Gutter advise for a metal roof



## gdk84 (Mar 16, 2011)

About a year ago i had a metal roof installed. I have a cape with a decent pitched roof. It works good as far as winter goes, snow slides off very nicely. However, during rain without any gutters in the front of the house it is causing havic. I have some sections on the rear of the house with some older very heavy duty aluminum gutters which can stand up to the abuse of snow and ice. Looking at the gutters at lowes, i can only imagine they would last about a month on the house. should i really spend the money and install these cheap feeling things?


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 16, 2011)

gdk84 said:
			
		

> About a year ago i had a metal roof installed. I have a cape with a decent pitched roof. It works good as far as winter goes, snow slides off very nicely. However, during rain without any gutters in the front of the house it is causing havic. I have some sections on the rear of the house with some older very heavy duty aluminum gutters which can stand up to the abuse of snow and ice. Looking at the gutters at lowes, i can only imagine they would last about a month on the house. should i really spend the money and install these cheap feeling things?


Don't use the crap from the box store. Get a gutter truck to cut and drop at your house or have them install it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2011)

On this subject, the gutters on this place are crap and have been since the day the house was built. And they are oversize at that. They overflow within minutes of rainfall starting. Always have. What is the disadvantage of just ripping them off and doing without?


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2011)

flooded basement, wet crawlspace?


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> On this subject, the gutters on this place are crap and have been since the day the house was built. And they are oversize at that. They overflow within minutes of rainfall starting. Always have. What is the disadvantage of just ripping them off and doing without?



They may just need to be re-pitched.
If you take them off, just make sure the base of the house is protected from the splash it will create.
You will need to have some or something under the eaves to take the brunt of the run off, otherwise the ground will erode quickly.


----------



## gdk84 (Mar 16, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> flooded basement, wet crawlspace?



No just spashing againt the house and some erosion issues. 
but metal roofs and gutters just dont seem to get along


----------



## WhitePine (Mar 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> On this subject, the gutters on this place are crap and have been since the day the house was built. And they are oversize at that. They overflow within minutes of rainfall starting. Always have. What is the disadvantage of just ripping them off and doing without?



If the gutters overflow, they or their downpipes are clogged.


----------



## djblech (Mar 16, 2011)

My local lumber yard will make up seamless gutters any size for me. They are large and heavy duty an I have installed lots of them. Another product I have wondered about is like a diffuser that scatters the water as it comes off the roof. With steel roofs and the snow that comes off it is hard to keep the gutters from getting damaged. 
Doug


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

I pondered the same problem before installing the gutters on my steep metal roof, and the advice I was given turned out to be right on the money.
First of all I was advised to use 4" gutters rather than the wider larger 5". And when mounting them it is crucial to try and keep them at least 5 deg. angle (or more) below a straight run off the roof angle.
This will allow the snow to slide over the gutters while allowing the rain to drop down into the gutters. If you have less than 2" overhang on the edge of your roof you will want to be down even more.
You take advantage of the fact that the snow is stiff and comes off the roof fairly straight initially, and the rain drops down faster.
I used the store bought metal gutters and I've had no problem at all, and I get some huge avalanches of snow off the roof.





However, I have had to clean the leaves out several times in the fall and winter becuase of a big maple tree in the front yard, but I took care of that problem last week.


----------



## semipro (Mar 16, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I pondered the same problem before installing the gutters on my steep metal roof, and the advice I was given turned out to be right on the money.
> First of all I was advised to use 4" gutters rather than the wider larger 5". And when mounting them it is crucial to try and keep them at least 5 deg. angle (or more) below a straight run off the roof angle.
> This will allow the snow to slide over the gutters while allowing the rain to drop down into the gutters. If you have less than 2" overhang on the edge of your roof you will want to be down even more.
> You take advantage of the fact that the snow is stiff and comes off the roof fairly straight initially, and the rain drops down faster.
> ...



That's great info liberator.  Thanks for taking the time to put that together.


----------



## gdk84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I pondered the same problem before installing the gutters on my steep metal roof, and the advice I was given turned out to be right on the money.
> First of all I was advised to use 4" gutters rather than the wider larger 5". And when mounting them it is crucial to try and keep them at least 5 deg. angle (or more) below a straight run off the roof angle.
> This will allow the snow to slide over the gutters while allowing the rain to drop down into the gutters. If you have less than 2" overhang on the edge of your roof you will want to be down even more.
> You take advantage of the fact that the snow is stiff and comes off the roof fairly straight initially, and the rain drops down faster.
> ...




Hey thanks for that and taking the time for the drawing! Very very helpful! And thanks for eveyone elses advise it really does help!


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 17, 2011)

djblech said:
			
		

> My local lumber yard will make up seamless gutters any size for me. They are large and heavy duty an I have installed lots of them. Another product I have wondered about is like a diffuser that scatters the water as it comes off the roof. With steel roofs and the snow that comes off it is hard to keep the gutters from getting damaged.
> Doug



You have to install the gutters low enough that when the snow slides down it goes over the gutters and dont hit them or install those things that keep the snow from sliding and let it melt into the gutter.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 17, 2011)

posted before I read carbon liberators reply.


----------



## lukem (Mar 17, 2011)

At my last house did the gutters myself with seamless extruded that I picked up at a specialty aluminum shop.  Don't remember the price, but let's say i did the front for $400.  When it was time to do the back (pretty much the same length, etc. i had it bid.  Guess what...cheaper than I could do myself....installed...and no work on my part.

Have it bid...you might be surprised.


----------



## olddawgsrule (Mar 20, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I pondered the same problem before installing the gutters on my steep metal roof, and the advice I was given turned out to be right on the money.
> First of all I was advised to use 4" gutters rather than the wider larger 5". And when mounting them it is crucial to try and keep them at least 5 deg. angle (or more) below a straight run off the roof angle.
> This will allow the snow to slide over the gutters while allowing the rain to drop down into the gutters. If you have less than 2" overhang on the edge of your roof you will want to be down even more.
> You take advantage of the fact that the snow is stiff and comes off the roof fairly straight initially, and the rain drops down faster.
> ...



Nice job and 'spot on'!

Having installed many gutters over the years, knowing what you're doing and doing it right, makes all the difference.
Watch out for those 'pretty truck' contractors (what I like to call them).
This is one of those easy install and good profit making projects.
Typically, you'll speak to a professional looking individual and see kids actually do this install.

Borrow a couple of ladders and a friend.
Follow the basic layout shown above.
Keep a pitch towards the downspout.
Sounds simple, cause it really is.

Only tough part is cutting that hole in it for the downspout.

Oh ya, go seamless!
Well worth the effort.


----------



## pyper (Mar 21, 2011)

My metal roof is pitched 6/12.

I have 5" aluminum gutters with site made gutter helmets. They're flashing that's rolled on the edge. They put one end up under the roof, and have a clip to maintain the spacing to the edge of the gutter.

They have worked really well. In a torrential downpour (over an inch in under an hour) the rain will overshoot a bit, but with normal rainstorms they collect all the water. The house is partly under a giant water oak (little leaves) and the gutters stay clear.

We don't get much snow, but since the helmets essentially extend the pitch of the roof, when it slides down it bypasses the gutters.


----------



## NCPABill (Mar 21, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I pondered the same problem before installing the gutters on my steep metal roof, and the advice I was given turned out to be right on the money.
> First of all I was advised to use 4" gutters rather than the wider larger 5". And when mounting them it is crucial to try and keep them at least 5 deg. angle (or more) below a straight run off the roof angle.
> This will allow the snow to slide over the gutters while allowing the rain to drop down into the gutters. If you have less than 2" overhang on the edge of your roof you will want to be down even more.
> You take advantage of the fact that the snow is stiff and comes off the roof fairly straight initially, and the rain drops down faster.
> ...



Exactly right - so is lukem.  Make sure your seamless guys see that picture.  The other option is to put on roof jacks (regional term).  Someone makes a cool polycarbonate roof jack that adheres with glue - way better than screwing a hole in a perfectly good roof.

(Snojax is the name - snojax . com)

Good luck,

Bill


----------

